# أنا أحتاج إلى صورة(نموذج شهادة خبرة)



## poltergest (27 ديسمبر 2010)

إنني أحتاج الى صورة عن (شهادة خبرة) في مجال الطبوغرافية وأعمال الطرق بشكل عاجل جداًوذلك لأن صديقي يحتاجها لسفره العاجل جداً


----------



## poltergest (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا بحاجة ماسة إلى الرد أرجوكم


----------



## السيد محمدعلى (9 يناير 2011)

شكرالكل من ساهم بالمنتدى


----------



## ياسر أبو عمار (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
أخي العزيز شهاد الخبرة نصها بسيط جدا و يشمل علي التي:
شهادة خبرة
نشهد نحن إدارة شركة --------------------------------------------------------------
بأن السيد المهندس----------------------------------بطاقة شخصية-----------------
قد عمل طرفنا كمهندس مدني (التخصص)و ذلك في الفترة من --/--/---- إلي--/--/----
أثناء تنفيذ العمليات التالية:-
- ----------------------------------------------------------
- ----------------------------------------------------------
- --------------------------------------------------------
وخلال فترة عمله المذكورة عاليه عــرف علي إنه مهندس مجد و ذو قدرات عملية جيدة ، مخلص في عمله ويحظى باحترام كبير من قبل رؤسائه وزملائه على حد سواء .
وقد تم إعطائه هذه الشهادة بناء على طلبه وذلك دون أدنى مسئولية تجاه الشركة.
و الله الموفق

المدير العام


----------

